# New documentary on LOTR's influence over the last 50 years



## Barliman Butterbur (Nov 23, 2004)

11-17-04 Latest News

*PJ & 'X-Men' Producer Join 'Ringers'*
Xoanon @ 6:17 pm EST

lordofthefans.net

OSCAR(R) WINNER PETER JACKSON — LEADING CAST OF “LORD OF THE RINGS” TRILOGY — AND “X-MEN” PRODUCER TOM DeSANTO — COMBINE FORCES FOR DOCUMENTARY “RINGERS: LORD OF THE FANS”

HOLLYWOOD, CALIFORNIA --TUESDAY, NOVEMBER 16, 2004 -- The “Ring” has now come full circle for fans of J.R.R. Tolkien. The director, co-writer, producer, and the stellar leading cast of The Lord of the Rings film trilogy will appear in RINGERS: LORD OF THE FANS, executive produced by Tom DeSanto (Apt Pupil, X-Men, Transformers), and directed by first-time writer/director Carlene Cordova. RINGERS is *a feature-length documentary that explores how "The Lord of the Rings" has influenced Western popular culture for the past 50 years.* The film reveals many layers of history and artistic inspiration behind Tolkien’s books, while reveling in the pop frenzy carried forward by the Hippie movement, the rockers, the fantasists, the activists, and legions of screaming fans.

Three-time Academy Award(R) winner Peter Jackson, now synonymous with the global phenomenon spurred by his “LOTR” trilogy, has granted an exclusive interview. Mr. Jackson is joined by his creative team and ensemble cast -- including Elijah Wood, Sean Astin, Ian McKellen, Viggo Mortensen, Dominic Monaghan, Billy Boyd, Andy Serkis, John Rhys-Davies, and Academy Award(R) winners Barrie M. Osborne (Producer) and Philippa Boyens (Co-screenwriter) -- all of whom provide remarkable insight into the enduring fandom that is the heart of RINGERS.
The four leading hobbits from the cinematic Fellowship appear in RINGERS: Elijah Wood (Frodo), Sean Astin (Sam), Dominic Monaghan (Merry), and Billy Boyd (Pippin) -- offering their personal perspectives on how Tolkien’s masterpiece has stood the test of time, and in many ways changed their own lives. Veteran actor John Rhys-Davies (Gimli, the voice of Treebeard) is equal parts gregarious and wise -- his interview shows the same affection for Tolkien as seen among his legions of fans. Philippa Boyens, a hardcore Ringer fan herself, explained the unique challenges she faced while adapting the epic novel for the silver screen -- while Barrie Osborne (The Matrix) confessed the power of mythology is just under the surface of the Rings Trilogy’s exceptional popularity. Viggo Mortensen gave a most revealing interview, wherein the audience can see deep considerations of Tolkien’s complicated themes would become the bedrock of Mr. Mortensen’s interpretation of Aragorn.

Tom DeSanto has come aboard as Executive Producer. Lauded by genre fans for his energetic support and passion for comic book, fantasy, and sci-fi projects, Mr. DeSanto was a perfect fit for RINGERS. He co-wrote the story and executive produced X-Men, a movie he wanted to make since he was twelve. Mr. DeSanto’s love for genre projects continued into restarting Battlestar Galactica and returning to the mutants that he loved for X2: X-Men United. The X-Men franchise has grossed over $700 million worldwide. Currently Mr. DeSanto is producing a live-action version of Transformers for DreamWorks and Paramount, which Steven Spielberg is executive producing. RINGERS: LORD OF THE FANS is repped by the William Morris Agency. The film has been submitted for several major film festivals; with an expected debut in the Winter of 2005.

RINGERS: LORD OF THE FANS serves as a remarkable dénouement to the past 50 years of the worldwide following of J.R.R. Tolkien’s “The Lord of the Rings.”

Full article at: http://www.theonering.net/perl/newsview/8/1100733442

Barley


----------



## Eledhwen (Nov 23, 2004)

I like their sweatshirt!

You know something's popular when they are producing full length documentaries about how popular it is!


----------

